# western 1000 low on power...



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i don't know what the friggin problem is...but i am always getti ng the 2 flash overload on this thing....running DRY bagged 1 rock....i get it a lot...if i drive even a little bit ..around the block...it jams up and i have to go help it...and then tonight it was spinning all slow and sluggish...must have had 12 jams tonight...

where do i look, what do i do?...it's brand new....POS...

bearings are good....top one seemed like it won't take grease...bottom does....connections are clean and good....lights and leds seperate circuit...

how can i make this thing stronger?...i mean...come on....vibe sometimes jams it up...just buzzing it a little bit....

i know about the karrier control and harness..but thats 500 more right there....i will have 2g's in a t-gate?!?!!?


----------



## iflyhelis (Dec 9, 2007)

I know nothing about spreaders but, maybe you have a bearing problem?

You say one bearing won't take grease? This is a new piece of equipment? No warranty?

If that bearing never took grease you have a problem, but if it just started doing that, you can fix that by replacing the "Zerk" (grease) fitting & pump it up with some grease. I have on occasion had a grease fitting or two fail on me before.

I hope this gives you some help with your problem.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

investagting tomorrow...top one never took it from new...1 month ago...bottom has taken 3 times..brand new unit.


----------



## iflyhelis (Dec 9, 2007)

Dissociative;496552 said:


> investagting tomorrow...top one never took it from new...1 month ago...bottom has taken 3 times..brand new unit.


I would take it back & have them replace the bearing & the Zerk fitting, that bearing has been running dry & must be your problem!

If you replace the Zerk fitting your self, which should only take a minute, you may be able to use it, but I am sure the bearing is damaged by now.

Good luck!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

hmmmmmmm....


----------



## iflyhelis (Dec 9, 2007)

Dissociative;496554 said:


> hmmmmmmm....


So, does that mean you are going to replace the Zerk fitting?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Dissociative;496533 said:


> i don't know what the friggin problem is...but i am always getti ng the 2 flash overload on this thing....running DRY bagged 1 rock....i get it a lot...if i drive even a little bit ..around the block...it jams up and i have to go help it...and then tonight it was spinning all slow and sluggish...must have had 12 jams tonight...
> 
> where do i look, what do i do?...it's brand new....POS...
> 
> ...


Dude.
I am having the same dam problem.

I have had a 1000 for 4 years now and never ever had a problem.
Which is why when this happened I bought another one the same day to replace it.

It has been jamming since day frickin one.
I have a skid of blue bag salt now that will not even spin one bag out.

I did find out why though.
They replaced or upgraded the auger.

My old one had 2 fins on the auger and was really more of a half screw.
This new one has 5 fins and they are tighter spaced. It is not allowing the flow it needs and is over working the motor on top of it.

Almost every bag I have run through the new one of the yellow bag stuff I have had to get out and "help" it.

It is BS and I will be calling Western Monday morning about it.

I have my old one still and if I catch up on my sleep today I may replace the auger with the old one.

Oh and they say to never drive with salt in the hopper as it packs it down and wont allow it to flow either.
I am not driving at all with salt in the hopper except to spread on the lot I am at.

Never have I been so pi ss ed off while out salting as I have this past week.

I bragged and boasted about this salter to anyone who would listen before.

Right now I wouldn't suggest buying one of these if they were the only ones making any salter available.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

*finally...someone hears me....*

everyone said how wonderful these were and thats why i got one....i'll tell you waht...i am about ready to smash it myself....i ran 2400 through it...and counted the help....well stopped counting at 20 times....my dealer acts as ******** as they are...helpless and hopeless..

i thought about grinding teeth into the auger...or something....buddy..we have GOT to get together on a solution....i am at my wits end....

ohh and a karrier 80.....doesn't help....lol.....AT ALL....lol....it jams 1 second after i vibe it....

OHH AND HOW DO YOU LIKE THE FACT THAT IT'S USELESS UNDER 70% POWER??... AND AT FULL POWER YOU GET 2 TRUCK WIDTH'S OF SPRAY..WTF??


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

this is the best news i have gotten all week...... *I AM NOT CRAZY!!!!*


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

OHH AND my dealer says to come in next week sometime to pick up a zerk and do it myself....arrrg...they don;t even have it or know what size it is..i know i can go elsewhere..but DAMN...crappy dealer...

REGIONAL TRUCK IN ADDISON SUCKS


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Dissociative;498764 said:


> OHH AND HOW DO YOU LIKE THE FACT THAT IT'S USELESS UNDER 70% POWER??... AND AT FULL POWER YOU GET 2 TRUCK WIDTH'S OF SPRAY..WTF??


That is another thing that has me wondering what the hell they changed.

When it is running it is as if someone is controlling the speed on it. 
At start it is fine then I can hear it groan and spit out maybe 7 feet wide then pick back up and spread OK but no where like my old one.

They have got to know about this problem as it is happening right out of the box.

The only change I can see is that new auger and after I make the switch I will let you know. I am thinking of swapping the motors as well but will hold off until I see if it is the auger or not.

I believe that is the problem and the new style fins is actually just packing it down more then it is moving material.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

GREAT....WHERE DO I GET THAT OLD AUGER?

i think the motor is suspect as well


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Dissociative;498775 said:


> GREAT....WHERE DO I GET THAT OLD AUGER?
> 
> i think the motor is suspect as well


Unless you just crushed the old style one like I did last week I doubt you can find that old style auger.

I am going out to my garage now. It is a long drive for you but yer welcome to come over and see.

I will take pictures of the old style and new style augers and see if they list different part numbers for each.

I still have the manual for my old one that lists all the part numbers.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

*New/Old Auger in*

Well after a few hours and many tools I have the old auger in the new salter.

It took care of the problem and runs just like my old one use to. The problem is for sure that new style auger. Even though it is warming up I threw 2 bags of that chunky stuff I have and it ran it fine and no stalling out or slow patterns.

In the picture with the salt in the hopper notice the amount of clearance it has to the back side of the hopper. I did not take a picture but on the new auger there is barely half inch because the fins stick up. With the old auger it does not do that and allows the product to fall from all sides and not just pack into itself.

1st thing I noticed on the new motor is the pulley was turned upside down. I believe this is because the new auger is longer and to adjust for it they lowered the shaft some.

Although the shafts were the same length the new style auger is taller. The pulley placement needs to be proper for belt alignment with motor. When I installed the old shaft/auger I had to flip it like it was on the old unit so the belt lined up.

















Notice here how on the new motor they put the wire connections under the bracket. There is no slack at all and if This ever has to be replaced those wires will need to be cut. You can see how they had the connections on the old one looking at the top. I swear this was made on a friday after they were paid and drank their lunch. I also had a bolt stripped on the new motor housing.









Remarkably this whole part came off with 2 bolts









Bye bye.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

You can tell how big of a difference there is with out even getting the ruler out.
The old one may go through salt faster but I never ever jammed up or had to get out of the truck.









This is the salt that just jammed it.
The new one would not even run a single bag of this size pellets.
When I tested it after installing the old auger it threw it out no problem.
Well except now I got salt ****** in the driveway.









You can see the pellets would not even fit in the fins and you can count on it being set sideways while in the hopper.









Few chunks in the hopper after old auger is installed.









I hand spun the spinner 2 times and it fell out.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

..do you think i can modify mine?...western is going to get a call Monday...

good to hear there is a fix....now....i wish i could do it...

nvrmnd....damn .....now what do i do???..

and thats a big ass pellet buddy...lol


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

The only fix I see is replacing the auger with the old style one.

I would say maybe some grinding but that sure would be some work and may not solve the problem unless you could eliminate 2 whole fins some how.

I also had to replace that Zerk fitting on the new one. No matter what I did it would not let grease in. That I took off the old bottom bearing.

Is un-real that I just paid a grand for this and had to do the work I did to get it to work correctly. 

I do have the new style part number (#P2028) My old manual did not have a parts break down list unfortunately.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

man...i am Western blooded...but i am SERIOUSLY not digging them right now...if i have any problems with my plow i am selling it all and going BOSS.....this is horrible...

my friend just got the BOSS spreader....hands down a better unit...i feel liek i got screwed...


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah they are pretty big hahahaha.

I was out on Thursday salting and after going through 65 bags and still had 2 post offices to do I stopped at Menard's and all they had was that soft water salt in the blue bags.

I ran it before when I ran out in my old one and did not have a problem with it.

I used that to test because it had the big chunks.
Normally I use the yellow bagged stuff but even that was getting jammed up in the new one.

I would demand a old style auger from Western and may do so myself since I bought the new one. Looking over the old one I could bend the metal back out and replace the plastic hopper for under $200 and put all the parts back on it. 

Heck the new one came with truck side wiring so I could sell it or install on my back up truck.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i would take it off your hands if you don't decide to restore it....i take it you took credit on controller...

i am WELL aware of the yellow bag jams....

i am speechless about this...i wonder if anyone has old stock?...


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Since all I bent up was the hopper and bracket it mounts to that is all I needed.

The controller is separate as is whatever mount you decide to use. 

If he had had just the hopper in stock I would have got that at the time but it was a maybe 1 week wait and I needed it that night.

I will let you know about if I decide to keep it or what as I do plan on selling this truck with the salter over the summer.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

keep me in loop with Western also...perhaps a united front from both of us gets a better response


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Did a quick search on ebay and found a couple of things.

This auger off a Meyer spreader is almost the same but doubt it would work. It looks like it bolts directly to the spinner. But you can see the fins are like my old style Western one is.

This Grotech spreader is for sale cheap. I would bet that is the same old style auger in there the only thing different is the hopper is yellow. But maybe you could contact the guy and offer 20 bucks or something to ship you just the auger. Maybe someone here from Ohio is close enough to this guy to get it for you. Heck he has it listed for 10 bucks. I could install the old parts and wiring on that and have a complete working salter.

Here is a Western 2000 for sale. You can see in the hopper he has the old style auger as well. I looked up the parts on the Western site and the 2000 and 1000 use the same auger/motor/spinner/belt/pulley and bearing numbers. Which is why I never worry about overloading my 1000 because the only difference is the hopper size and the brake light. 
The motor sets lower inside as well so you can bet the auger lengths are the same.

At least you know what to look for and can maybe fine a old Grotech old Western one looking around. Although I would not boast why you are looking for that part until you have it in hand as someone may decide not to sell it once they find out why. Just say you bent yours or something.

Right now after close examination of the 2 shafts if you look at the above pictures comparing them you will notice where the hole for the spinner bolt is on the old one.

The auger on the old style is lower on the shaft. You cant even see the spinner nut hole on the new style one. Yet they are both the same length. Which is why they had that pulley reversed from what my old one was as well to adjust for that.

Maybe you could loosen that bolt that holds it against the shaft and lower the auger some.
I noticed it sits at the top of the hole with no fins actually carrying into the outlet hole.

Maybe if it was lower on the shaft it would move it out and not pack it down like it seems to do. If I had the new one in still that is what I would try. Lower it till the first or maybe even the second fin is inside that outlet hole to drop on the spinner. Last night while I was out I noticed on the old one the bottom fin is almost even with the bottom of the hole.

Which by the way it was like I had my old salter again last night. Never stalled once and spread like it always did. I will still be calling Western on Monday about it though.

Good luck and I will still keep my eye open for a older unit or shaft. Maybe another company that has the same style still has the old style in stock or is using them.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

well, i loosened the auger bolt and it has like 4-6" of up and down travel...it slid down so it's almost flush inside the hopper.(it hit the spinner)..but i don't know if thats good or bad. it has like 3 fins above the lip of the hole factory...and now has 1/2 perhaps....but now has 2-3 fins below the bottom lip...kinda doing nothing

hopeing to get some insight from Western in morning.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Dissociative;499918 said:


> well, i loosened the auger bolt and it has like 4-6" of up and down travel...it slid down so it's almost flush inside the hopper.(it hit the spinner)..but i don't know if thats good or bad. it has like 3 fins above the lip of the hole factory...and now has 1/2 perhaps....but now has 2-3 fins below the bottom lip...kinda doing nothing
> 
> hopeing to get some insight from Western in morning.


I think I would adjust it so 2 fins were inside the outlet/drop hole and 2 fins stayed inside showing.

Mine has the 1 inside and 1 in the hole using the old style.
There is a adjustment bolt but after 4 years of not being touched there is no movement at all and that is how it sat in the old spreader.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

---------------------GOOD NEWS!!!!! WESTERN KNOWS ALL ABOUT IT!!!!----------------------------

part number 29995 is the older auger, they just started re-manufacturing them to solve this problem. 

The design of the new auger was to remedy complaints from premium ice melt users and calcium cloride users who were losing way too much small grained product out the bottom. 

But, for those of us using #1 rock or larger we need to switch back to the older auger for best results. 

So, call your dealer, ask for part number 29995 (it's free BTW) and swap out your auger. (Also a good time to get new bearings if zerk was jammed...hmm they knew about that too...hmmm)

i am so friggin happy....it's on it's way to my house.... this was really adding stress on my plate...whew!!!


ohh and as far as fin placement....really makes no difference...up or down..not that much changes..


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Dissociative;500444 said:


> ---------------------GOOD NEWS!!!!! WESTERN KNOWS ALL ABOUT IT!!!!----------------------------
> 
> part number 29995 is the older auger, they just started re-manufacturing them to solve this problem.
> 
> ...


You got the number you called? Maybe a name?

My dealer so far is like Sargent Shultz. They know nothing.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

called 1-866-334-3800 and press one like your a dealer. Talk to tech. help, don't have name. ..

He wanted me to push you to inform your dealer of this, then they call him for parts...i say dealers should have ALREADY BEEN INFORMED..

change was made novermber last year....so really this is trial year....


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

I also have been having problems with my 1000 this year, it is my second year using it. kept jamming up this dec, took it to dealer and they made me feel like a idiot, saying well dont store salt in it ovrnight {no sh*t} i to was ready to sell, then they tell me that i am using wet salt,{it is stored in a barn wrapped in shrink wrap btw} and im like it the same crap that i used last year with no problems. so now i have to load salt right before i use it major pain in the ass. i will be calling dealer tommorrow to get this auger. thanks for the heads up, i thought i was the only one suffering from poor dealer support.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

treeman06;500936 said:


> I also have been having problems kept jamming up , took it to dealer and they made me feel like a idiot, i thought i was the only one suffering from poor dealer support.


well...3 for 3... i got mine from western in 1 day....shipped to my door last night and was installed in and ready for last nights event....

holy cow!!!!! can you say high flow?!?!?

what i use to get at full dial i get now at 1/3rd... i can put it on slow as it goes...and it spins!!!!!!! no jamming....

you can't see it but i am dancing a jig....this is a whole new tool...drive all night 550 in hopper...started every time...didn;t even need vibe...but will for bulk....next test is bulk from a damp pile...heheheheheh


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

changed out easily all from top in 1 hour...

remove cover 7/16?
loosen motor
remove belt
remove pully...1/8th allen
(remove or loosen set screw) top bearing 1/8th allen and 5/8th
remove 4 strut brace bolts on outside of hopper 7/16?
pull plate and motor entirely off shaft and tip backwards (mind wires under it)
loosen auger 5/8?
slide up and over shaft and replace new auger
reverse.....check your pully height and make belt ride nice and centered in pully's 
grease top bearing
leave bottom most fin flush with bottom of hopper exit..1/3rd will be inside the hopper above hole

the stand i made made underside access a no go....so i may have ton tons of extra work...i dunno


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

and this should be a sticky....at least for a while...will be affecting next yers market as well


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Dissociative;502600 said:


> well...3 for 3... i got mine from western in 1 day....shipped to my door last night and was installed in and ready for last nights event....
> 
> holy cow!!!!! can you say high flow?!?!?
> 
> ...


Thats what I always bragged about with this spreader.
I leave mine set at 4 or 5 most times and drive at a good speed depending on how heavy I want it.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

bumping a good info thread


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Dissociative;500798 said:


> called 1-866-334-3800 and press one like your a dealer. Talk to tech. help, don't have name. ..
> 
> He wanted me to push you to inform your dealer of this, then they call him for parts...i say dealers should have ALREADY BEEN INFORMED..
> 
> change was made novermber last year....so really this is trial year....


I called today and Western says it will be 3-4 weeks before they are in stock. They had to order more parts. Would a Tryn-Ex dealer have them?

I looked at mine after revisiting this thread and I too have to newer style and the old one can't but work better. I run bulk magic and its way too slow. I need to put more material down than this one can do. However it does do a good job with bagged stuff.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah...be careful because the older one does throw A LOT of material down...i wish i could keep the size but limit the flow..sorry i don't know about the tryn. 

possibly call around and ask dealers for old salter stock?


----------



## scoot98758 (Mar 11, 2008)

does anyone know when they went to this new style (year)?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

early in 07


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Dissociative;500798 said:


> called 1-866-334-3800 and press one like your a dealer. Talk to tech. help, don't have name. ..
> 
> He wanted me to push you to inform your dealer of this, then they call him for parts...i say dealers should have ALREADY BEEN INFORMED..
> 
> change was made novermber last year....so really this is trial year....


has anyone else had any luck in addressing Western on this?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

they re-designed the 1,000 and the 2,000 to be more like the pro-flos.

western scrapped the 1,000 and 2,00 series all together...


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Dissociative;616317 said:


> they re-designed the 1,000 and the 2,000 to be more like the pro-flos.
> 
> western scrapped the 1,000 and 2,00 series all together...


They are still showing the 1000 on the western site but not the 2000???

Someone made the wrong call on replacing that 2000 with the 2500.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

you can still get the 1000 in old stock, but they are not making it anymore....they only make one tail salter now...the 2500...the way i understand it..and the useless 500 series...but thats just what i heard...may be wrong.....gottta call western...

no pro-flo
no1000
no 2000


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Dissociative;673830 said:


> you can still get the 1000 in old stock, but they are not making it anymore....they only make one tail salter now...the 2500...the way i understand it..and the useless 500 series...but thats just what i heard...may be wrong.....gottta call western...
> 
> no pro-flo
> no1000
> no 2000


That sucks glad I got mine then and glad is my last year.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

for those that use a vib.. some time s the vib will pack the salt and jam it up , if the vib is on, and the spinner is off... so you may have to turn the vib off when the spinner is off


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

I bought a left over 2000 this year and have had problems with it hollowing/binding up and jamming. I ordered a vibrator and am putting it on Monday. 

I wish they wouldn't have quit making the Pro Flo. I have an older one and it works GREAT. It spreades anything from fine ice melt to huge chunks of water softener salt. I've spread over 60 tons of material with it and never had a problem with it jaming or the material hollowing. They had something good and quit making it, go figure.


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

Dissociative;673830 said:


> you can still get the 1000 in old stock, but they are not making it anymore....they only make one tail salter now...the 2500...the way i understand it..and the useless 500 series...but thats just what i heard...may be wrong.....gottta call western...
> 
> no pro-flo
> no1000
> no 2000


What's wrong with the 500? I use all bigger spreaders but have a chance to buy a brand new 500 that someone is pulling off a new truck pretty cheap. Thought about buying it just as a back up. Not worth the hassle or what? I have a guy who salts for me who bought a new 2000 2 years ago and the poly casing has cracked in 3 different places. I use the old Grotechs which are 15 years old now, and what they modeled the 2000 off of and you couldn't knock a hole in the poly with a hammer. Sounds like Western stuff has gone down hill a little.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

They Still make the 

500
1000 
and Pro Flo 2

No More Pro Flo 1 or 2000


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

the 500 is just too small....

and about your 2000 issues you need to read this thread fully...read about the auger issues...


----------

